# Irish Recipes that Aren't Corned Beef and Cabbage



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 15, 2017)

I realized what day it is, and remembered that St. Patrick's Day is coming up. Then, I thought to myself, "Do I _have _to make corned beef and cabbage?" Of course, I could ignore the holiday and make whatever I want if I weren't part Irish (I'm Rob Perini from the Clan Perini...I wonder if anyone gets that reference?) But, rather than racking my brain trying to figure out a fitting tribute that's less boring, I found this:

Irish Recipes For St. Patrick's Day That AREN'T Corned Beef And Cabbage | The Huffington Post

In other words, the above picture isn't mine (you can tell because it's properly lit and it looks tasty). I do have some potatoes that I have yet to make into something, and it seems that every recipe here uses them. 

I did consider trying to make an exciting take on corned beef and cabbage. But, it's too cold in Michigan to leave the windows open to ventilate the house.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't make corned beef or cabbage because I don't like them, and of course, they aren't actually Irish. I'm going to make a real Irish dinner - pan-seared herb-crusted lamb chops, roasted potatoes and a salad (that last might not be traditionally Irish, but it goes well with the rest  ). And I'll make extra potatoes for boxty. I made it for the first time a couple years ago; need to make it again. 

That apple cake sounds good. Maybe I'll make that, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2017)

Corned beef and cabbage on March 17th is an Irish-American tradition.  Nothing to do with Ireland at all.  

BTW, that was our dinner last night.  I make that dinner because I like corned beef for its other uses like hash or reuben sandwiches.  I often buy corned beef on sale and make it later in the year not as part of a 'boiled dinner'.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Corned beef and cabbage on March 17th is an Irish-American tradition.  Nothing to do with Ireland at all.



Yes, that's what I said. A lot of people do think it's Irish, though.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 15, 2017)

Give med champs or colcannon  with bangers and Guinness and I am happy. My husband just want potato farls, bacon , eggs and black pudding and he is happy.


----------



## Addie (Mar 15, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Corned beef and cabbage on March 17th is an Irish-American tradition.  Nothing to do with Ireland at all.
> 
> BTW, that was our dinner last night.  I make that dinner because I like corned beef for its other uses like hash or reuben sandwiches.  I often buy corned beef on sale and make it later in the year not as part of a 'boiled dinner'.



That's what we did yesterday. Just enough corn beef left over for two sandwiches. We had three taters and just two carrots. The carrots were for me. I also tossed in a small piece of cabbage for me also. I bought a small CB only because I didn't want a lot of leftovers. 

I might buy one on the 18th for the freezer. They will still be on sale.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 15, 2017)

A few years ago I created a St. Patrick's Day Brunch for the Amoretti Test Kitchen blog. Take a look and help yourself to any recipes you find interesting. All the recipes were made (by me) and served to the Amoretti employees on St. Patrick's Day. It took me 5 houirs and I worked my butt off all by my lonesome because my sous chef called in sick, so I hope you enjoy the fruits of my labor!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 15, 2017)

Bubble and Squeak!!


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 15, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A few years ago I created a St. Patrick's Day Brunch for the Amoretti Test Kitchen blog. Take a look and help yourself to any recipes you find interesting. All the recipes were made (by me) and served to the Amoretti employees on St. Patrick's Day. It took me 5 houirs and I worked my butt off all by my lonesome because my sous chef called in sick, so I hope you enjoy the fruits of my labor!



This looks absolutely beautiful...I love the idea of a brunch! My eyes immediately went to those spinach pancakes (need to find some Dubliner cheese!) Thanks for posting!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2017)

I wouldn't go as far as to say boiled corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes isn't entirely Irish.

The preparation and 2/3rds of the ingredients certainly are. It's just that the corned beef is American. In Ireland, a ham joint would have been boiled instead.

Also, there would always be 2 veggies with the potatoes (at least).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 15, 2017)

But.... I LIKE corned beef and cabbage. 

I'm not all that concerned whether it's traditional Irish - or traditional Jewish, for that matter. It's really the only time of year that I ever eat it, or think about eating it. So I'll enjoy my annual indulgence and wear something green.  

By the way, I never boil corned beef. Instead, I prefer to braise it slowly in the oven with just enough liquid (white wine and a little stock) to keep it moist, as well as with a few slices of fatty bacon laid over the top, which renders its fatty goodness into the meat.


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> But.... I LIKE corned beef and cabbage.
> 
> I'm not all that concerned whether it's traditional Irish - or traditional Jewish, for that matter. It's really the only time of year that I ever eat it, or think about eating it. So I'll enjoy my annual indulgence and wear something green.



Wow...if it looks like this, then I'd definitely want some! It seems that people wreck a perfectly good side of beef by boiling it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 15, 2017)

*LNG*, the idea is to simmer it, not boil the life out of it.  I've always done the water-bath cooking method, until this last corned beef. I simmered the meat on Monday, just in case we lost power on Tuesday (figured I could always cook veggies in the broth on the camp stove in an emergency). I kept the meat in the cooking liquid overnight and popped the pot into the attached garage. Yesterday I warmed it up gently, then took the beef from the liquid when it was room temp, put it into a baking dish and covered with foil, and popped it into the toaster oven while I cooked all the veggies. The beef was moist, tender, and the best corned beef I ever cooked. BTW, I always add at least half a bottle of Guinness to the pot of water after I skim the foam off the top of the water. 

About the Dubliner: try Trader Joe's. Or Aldi. I've bought it at each store in the past. Or Meijer - don't they sell *everything*? 

As for non-corned beef dishes for St. Paddy's Day:

Boxty

Bubble and Squeak

Champ

Colcannon

Any of those potato-based recipes would go great with bangers - or Irish sausages. TJ's has carried those, but a decent, garlicy sausage would do. The "Bangers and Mash" dish that the local Irish pub (authentic - owned and operated by a couple who still have their born-in-Ireland brogue) served sausages that resembled breakfast sausages. In a pinch, those would do.

Since we had CB&C yesterday, I plan on making Bangers and Mash for our dinner on Friday, using either the champ or colcannon recipe.


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 15, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *LNG*, the idea is to simmer it, not boil the life out of it.  I've always done the water-bath cooking method, until this last corned beef. I simmered the meat on Monday, just in case we lost power on Tuesday (figured I could always cook veggies in the broth on the camp stove in an emergency). I kept the meat in the cooking liquid overnight and popped the pot into the attached garage. Yesterday I warmed it up gently, then took the beef from the liquid when it was room temp, put it into a baking dish and covered with foil, and popped it into the toaster oven while I cooked all the veggies. The beef was moist, tender, and the best corned beef I ever cooked. BTW, I always add at least half a bottle of Guinness to the pot of water after I skim the foam off the top of the water.
> 
> About the Dubliner: try Trader Joe's. Or Aldi. I've bought it at each store in the past. Or Meijer - don't they sell *everything*?


It sounds like you ended up with a beef brisket-style of preparation (which makes sense, since corned beef is processed brisket). Seeing how you did it, I already have thoughts of making reubens with the beef I haven't bought yet. 

I was surprised when you mentioned Meijer until I saw that you have Ohio roots (and, you got the name right, too..."Meijer" not "Meijers"


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2017)

I had a faux reuben for lunch.  Corned beef on toasted scali bread with sauerkraut, provolone and russian dressing because that's what I had on hand.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2017)

The Late Night Gourmet said:


> I was surprised when you mentioned Meijer until I saw that you have Ohio roots (and, you got the name right, too..."Meijer" not "Meijers" [emoji2]



Kroger has it, too - at least the one here does. Btw, I grew up in Michigan [emoji2]


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 15, 2017)

Reuben sandwiches are Dx;s Most Favorite sammie.  And one has to make corned beef first.   I think last year we went out for lunch for CB & cabbage after the St Paddy's day parade, followed by a trip to the store for _deli_ CB.  Not the same thing.    

I think  we are making CB dinner on Saturday. with lots of carrots.    I know for sure I want to make baked whole apples and ice cream for dessert.  Not  Irish as far as I know.

And I am pretty sure I will make Irish soda bread.  I have dates to use up and may chop some up to add.  I have a recipe that uses dates or raisins and caraway.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nBqSLUkdug


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2017)

Back in the early '60's my husband worked in a Jewish Deli. One of his jobs was to go downstairs first thing in the morning and take all the new brisket cuts of meat and inject them with the brine from a large barrel. Then once they were all done they were allowed to sit in the barrel of brine for a couple of days. My memory may not be too complete for the procedure, but what I do know is that about once a month he would give me one to take upstairs to our apartment after it had been properly aged. And no, he was not stealing it, the owner told him he could take one from each batch that came in. He is the one who taught me to just put it on a very slow simmer. Aside from the Reuben sandwiches, I have always loved the veggies that go with the meal, instead of the meat. Potatoes, turnip, carrots, cabbage.


----------



## jd_1138 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## neptune (Mar 16, 2017)

There's always Kerry Pie:

https://communitytable.parade.com/2...e-of-ireland-kerry-pie-for-saint-patricks-day


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 16, 2017)

My mother used to make Boxty and I loved it. Her Mom was from County Cork. I also grew up on soda bread. 

However, the big thing was corned beef. She corned it herself in a big crock with a plate for a lid and a huge rock on top to hold it down. She left it in the basement and when it was finally time to cook it, the house was filled with the heavenly aroma. I think she usually roasted it and served it with roasted cabbage and boiled potatoes and carrots. She did make it in March once in awhile, however, she mainly did it for New Years!


----------



## caseydog (Mar 16, 2017)

As a kid, my parents made me eat corned beef and cabbage on Saint Patty's day. I hated it. 

So, these days, I eat whatever I want, and wash it down with lots of beer, as you do on Saint Patty's day. I put green food coloring in my beer one year. It didn't add anything, so I didn't do it again. 

I will probably be traveling this year on Saint Patty's day, but airports have bars. I'll invoice it as "miscellaneous expenses." 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2017)

A consensus of my Irish American family's dinners today are: 4 votes for corned beef and cabbage, 2 for baked salmon with mustard crust, 1 rack of lamb, and 1 Guinness (lamb) stew.

For a weird but tasty Irish appetizer, try putting a slice of sharp cheddar cheese on a rustic cracker (like one of those Wasa wholegrain thick crackers), the topping it with a bit of spicy brown mustard and minced raw onion.
Goes great with a beer.

Tiocfaidh ár lá


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 17, 2017)

After seeing all the posts about corned beef, I ended up making that for my St. Patrick's Day lunch. I used a pressure cooker, and got it done in an hour. I'll try the slow cooker method next time, since - tasty as it was - I found it to be a bit tough. Or, maybe it's because I got it from Kroger?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 17, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Bubble and Squeak!!



Yes, I have a bubbly personality, and when I stand up my knees squeak


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2017)

The Late Night Gourmet said:


> After seeing all the posts about corned beef, I ended up making that for my St. Patrick's Day lunch. I used a pressure cooker, and got it done in an hour. I'll try the slow cooker method next time, since - tasty as it was - I found it to be a bit tough. Or, maybe it's because I got it from Kroger?


What's wrong with Kroger? 

If it was tough, it probably wasn't done.

Edit: both of these recipes say to pressure-cook it for 90 minutes. 

- http://www.pressurecookingtoday.com/pressure-cooker-corned-beef-and-cabbage/

- https://www.dadcooksdinner.com/pressure-cooker-corned-beef-and-cabbage/


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 17, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> What's wrong with Kroger?
> 
> If it was tough, it probably wasn't done.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that! I found 2 pressure cooker recipes that said to cook it for an hour, but it's certainly worth trying again for 90 minutes...especially since I bought a second brisket because the price was so good. My comment about Kroger was more about the cut of meat (thinking, maybe, that I needed to get a better quality cut from somewhere else).


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2017)

The Late Night Gourmet said:


> Thanks for that! I found 2 pressure cooker recipes that said to cook it for an hour, but it's certainly worth trying again for 90 minutes...especially since I bought a second brisket because the price was so good. My comment about Kroger was more about the cut of meat (thinking, maybe, that I needed to get a better quality cut from somewhere else).



You're welcome [emoji2] The author of the first site I listed has written at least one pressure cooker cookbook, including contributing recipes to the one included with the Instant Pot multicooker, and I've found her recipes reliable.

I love Kroger; I think they have good quality meat. Brisket takes a long time to cook.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 17, 2017)

OK,  Late Night Gourmet-- give it up.  What does "I'm Rob Perini from the Clan Perini"   refer to.   I don't think it's from Darby O'Gill and the Little People.


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 17, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> OK,  Late Night Gourmet-- give it up.  What does "I'm Rob Perini from the Clan Perini"   refer to.   I don't think it's from Darby O'Gill and the Little People.


I was a big fan of the movie The Highlander, where the lead character says several times, "I'm Duncan MacLeod from the Clan MacLeod". I worked with a man from Scotland at the time, and it amused him when I tapped into my heritage and said that "I'm Rob Perini from the Clan Perini". I'm not sure if he thought it was funnier to claim that someone with an Italian name would be somehow connected with Britain, or if it was because I tried to connect my Irish heritage with Scotland (some people do take differences like that quite seriously). 

Now that I've typed that out, I realize it's a long way to go for a pretty lame joke.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 18, 2017)

The Late Night Gourmet said:


> Thanks for that! I found 2 pressure cooker recipes that said to cook it for an hour, but it's certainly worth trying again for 90 minutes...especially since I bought a second brisket because the price was so good. My comment about Kroger was more about the cut of meat (thinking, maybe, that I needed to get a better quality cut from somewhere else).



My regular go-to store is Kroger, and some of their meats are really good, but their brisket cuts are generally USDA "select," which is the lowest grade. I generally go elsewhere for brisket. 

Kroger _Simple Truth_ chicken, on the other hand, is awesome. Actually, overall, I find the _Simple Truth_ products from Kroger to be top-shelf. 

CD


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Mar 18, 2017)

caseydog said:


> My regular go-to store is Kroger, and some of their meats are really good, but their brisket cuts are generally USDA "select," which is the lowest grade. I generally go elsewhere for brisket.
> 
> Kroger _Simple Truth_ chicken, on the other hand, is awesome. Actually, overall, I find the _Simple Truth_ products from Kroger to be top-shelf.
> 
> CD



Thanks...this is good to know! I did put the brisket in the pressure cooker for another 30 minutes, and it was a lot better, but not deli quality. I hate when the food I make isn't as good as the pros. But, this time, I think it comes down to the ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2017)

Funny how a thread about "not corned beef and cabbage" ended up all about corned beef and cabbage 

Anyway, here's an updated post on how to cook one in the pressure cooker in 60 minutes - with a video! 

https://www.dadcooksdinner.com/time-lapse-tuesday-revisiting-corned-beef/


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 19, 2017)

My husband had some Bushmill for Paddy's day and that was it.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 20, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> My husband had some *Bushmill *for Paddy's day and that was it.



Bushmills is the soul of Irish Coffee!


----------

